# WIP Deathguard Army *Pic Heavy*



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

The Deathshroud: 
Fluff
Alright, here are a few of the things I have been working on lately, figured I would post them for critiques.Don't ask how I've painted the daemonprince, as it was hours of layering random greens, browns and purples until it looked how I liked it lol. Let me know what you guys think so far. Still need to do the Nurgle Herald from FW, another 12 Plague Marines, Two Rhinos (built and painted) and then possibly some heavy support.






































Let me know what you guys think 
Edit: Also need to finish the sludge in the Barrel on the Daemon Prince's back, not too sure how I'm going to do that yet. Probably a nasty yellow green, with Bubonic Brown and Camo Green mixes


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That DP looks amazing.

There is a moldline on the helm of the plasma gun marine.

Your DP has yellow on it, I would suggest doing that on your marines as well, would give it some color on a beautiful model.


----------



## Dorantana (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks awsome! do you mind telling us how you did the color of the PM


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks awesome! I have that FW model for my Daemon army and I havenet started it yet because I am afraid to mess it up since I had to sell a kidney for it. I really like the conversion on the Rhino, ties in with the barrel motif of the DP. 

As far as your color scheme goes the DP is fantastic, but I am going to agree with Djinn on the fact that your marines need some yellow on them to tie the whole thing together. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The modelling of rotted/infected Nurgle icons into the armour is very skilful; and the painted ooze coming from them looks spot on.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys I appreciate it! - Didn't even notice that mold line until I took the pictures, thought I got them all! Should be a pretty easy fix.

@Midge913 - It took me about 2 to 3 weeks of researching and looking at examples of rotting flesh and such to work up the courage to paint mine. It is a gorgeous model, and I've wanted it for a year or two, finally getting it as a b-day gift from my girlfriend in early December. To be honest, most of what I read and looked up for the paint scheme didn't even end up applying to what I did. I think the best way is to just go for it and hope for the best lol. 

Here are the few steps I remember:

I started with a white primer, and used Thraka Green, Devlan Mud, and that Purple wash over the white in various areas (covering the whole model, with just blotchy patches of the various colors). Then I did some 50/50 mixes of Catachan Green and various greys, but lets the washes show through a bit. I did some stippling with camo green, dry brushes, and the rest was random experimental techniques until it looked good lol. I can't take all the credit, as it may have been more luck than skill, but basic knowledge of color mixes and different painting techniques helped. The rust was a Scorched Brown, Scab Red drybrush followed by that foundation Orange stippling.

With the Plague Marines, I could try some yellow ooze over some of the existing ooze. They were largely experimental as well, and done in an assembly line. I'm waiting for an insurance claim to go to settlement, upon which I will be able to afford more stuff. I saw a forumn called Host of the Worm I think it was? In the project log, which inspired me to get a bit more creative with the Plague Marines when it comes to conversions and greenstuff. I think it will be fun to put some background behind them as well, and make each model more of an individual, with different types of diseases and rot to make each character unique. We will have to wait and see, I will continue to post pics as I do more 

Here is the thread that has me inspired to individualize my marines a bit more http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77672 his stuff has been pretty amazing so far!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

That is about the time I notice mine as well. That DP looks like an insane amount of light drybrushes. It is an outstanding model and for sure a centerpiece in what is shaping up to be a really well painted army.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks I really appreciate the feedback and rep, I think I scrapped a whole box of CSM over the past few months trying to get the paint scheme how I liked it (well, maybe not a whole box, but 3 or 4). With the Plague Marines, with some yellow they will tie in with the DP for sure, anything else I should do to them or do they look good for the most part from there? At the moment, I also have all of the exposed cables red, as well as the hair things on the tops of the helmets and the hilts of chainswords - I think I may change these to a dark purple, that way they won't stick out TOO much, and fit in more with Deathguard colors


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

These look awesome, especially that daemon prince model. Looking forward to seeing some more (though i suspect it might take a while, you sound like a bit of a perfectionist )

+rep

Rev


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Angelus, I think your DP is superb. The drybrushing, as mentioned above, is fantastic and brings the detail right out.

Your Plague Marines are nice too, though I would probably have painted the eyes a deep red, with orange highlight. I have a DG force and - while my colour scheme is more of a chestnut-tinted bone colour - I think yours is close enough to mine to see a benefit from red eyes.

That said, they look impressive and deserve +rep

CtS


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Rev - I get pretty self critical lol, my buddy always gives me a hard time because of it

Count_The_Seven - I thought about red eyes, but I wanted to have that look that The Cleaved have, with oozing joints, eye sockets, and face grill. Not to mention, my hand gets kind of shaky and it takes me forever to get the eyes looking right haha. This way it can look somewhat messy but still work. 

Next in line will be some more individualized Marines. I want to base the army around the Deathshroud from the Eisenstein - need to look more into the fluff, but I assume there were more than two, even if there were only two with Mortarion at all times. So the special characters will be based around surviving members of the Deathshroud, who have become champions and DP's in the eyes of Nurgle.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome looking figures there dude!  Keep up the good work, myself is gonna try and get some more new pics up soon.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, PM me when you get some pics of yours up Formaster, I'd like to check them out. 

This may be more fluff related, but it has to do with this project and the way I model it, so it will fit in this post too. What do you guys think about centering this army around the Deathshroud (from the HH Flight of the Eisenstein). I'd like to create fluff that includes a group of Deathshroud during the Heresy, rather than the two listed in the HH book. Amongst that group, a few have survived, becoming leaders and lords of vast legions of Death Guard, and being favored in the eyes of Nurgle.

In turn, I would model up a Chaos Lord in Terminator armour, and make him an ex member of the Deathshroud. With his identity still unknown to the army he commands, he has taken on the title Plague Father. I would probably model a scythe and cloak for him, and make him all cool and nurgly. He would be my second HQ choice in larger games, and may prove to be a pretty cool mini. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Those deathguard look great, I love the whites and the green pus-stuff complements it well. The rust also looks pretty good, but it would be more convincing if it had chips of metallics, otherwise it just kinda looks like a flat brown-orange. Anyways, great looking. Keep it up!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I dunno, they look great don't get me wrong, but they look kind of bland. The prince looks sweet! I used the same techniques with my greater demon, props on that. Do some more research on death guard and see what their trim should be. I'm not up on them 100 percent so I'm not going to say!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah I would have to agree with you, I was thinking the same thing the other night, but got too distracted with an HH book to think about it further lol. Finished the book this morning, so I did some looking around. They need more detail, for sure. I was thinking of doing the trim a rust color, as from what I've read in various fluff, they have copper trim. I am just worried that this may interfere with the rust of their weapons, so they may need something different. Another thing that was bothering me a bit was the ooze on their armour. It looks cool, but I'm not sure if it sticks out too much, and doesn't have enough depth to it. Its such a straightforward green, it may need highlights, I'm just not sure how to make it look more realistic.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

the ooze that you've got going looks great from this end man! Rustish trim would be tits I think on these guys and would help set the mood! Just my opinion though!


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Alright sweet thanks haha. And yeah I agree, it needs some trim done for sure.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are looking excellent. I really like the subtle oozes and lighting effects. They're very effective.

And I'm with HorusReborn. One of the things that makes chaos marines so striking is the baroque detail - the trim, the icons, skulls, spikes, etc. I think picking out more of the details in the trim and studs and such, or like the hoses inset in the one plague marines grieves.

I have a quibble with reds. Its really easy to fall into a complementary color trap with plague marines. They are almost always so green that red seems like a good idea. I made that mistake myself. I think they end up looking too Christmasy.

I'd dirty down the bright red top-knot, and darken down the DP's backpack canister. Those reds overwhelm the models they're on. Which I think is a shame because the rest of your paint work is beautifully subtle.

Hmm, its possible that if you work in more details, tubes, rusted plates, etc. that increasing the detail level will dilute the effect of the red. I think the reds should still be toned down, but it might not be as necessary.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Angelus Censura said:


> Thanks, PM me when you get some pics of yours up Formaster, I'd like to check them out.
> 
> This may be more fluff related, but it has to do with this project and the way I model it, so it will fit in this post too. What do you guys think about centering this army around the Deathshroud (from the HH Flight of the Eisenstein). I'd like to create fluff that includes a group of Deathshroud during the Heresy, rather than the two listed in the HH book. Amongst that group, a few have survived, becoming leaders and lords of vast legions of Death Guard, and being favored in the eyes of Nurgle.
> 
> In turn, I would model up a Chaos Lord in Terminator armour, and make him an ex member of the Deathshroud. With his identity still unknown to the army he commands, he has taken on the title Plague Father. I would probably model a scythe and cloak for him, and make him all cool and nurgly. He would be my second HQ choice in larger games, and may prove to be a pretty cool mini. Let me know what you guys think


I shall!  Im halfway through my 2nd Terminator squad, and almost done with the last CSM. And fluff-wise that sounds pretty good. Go with it. I'm planing on writing a story myself, about the EC in 40k.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Should have an update with some more pics tomorrow - added a link to the fluff behind the army in the OP


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

*Update*

Reposted in the Project Logs


----------

